# System bootet nach Backup nicht: init-early.sh ende

## kutte128

Hi,

ich habe auf einen Rechner ein Komplett-Backup überspielt, nun startet er aber nicht mehr durch.

die Daten scheinen alle vorhanden zu sein, Rechte stimmen soweit auch.

Er läuft durch bis

```
init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: xxxx bytes left
```

dort ist ende.

Leider kommt keine Fehlermeldung

Dateisystem ist ext4, Kernel ist 2.6.34-r1.

Auch ansonsten war das Backup auf nem aktuellen Stand.

Wo könnte das Problem liegen?

Grüße,

kutte128

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Nur ein leiser Verdacht...

Gibt es ein wenig weiter oben in der Ausgabe evtl. noch eine Warnung wie  *Quote:*   

> Warning: unable to open an initial console

 ?

wenn nein, dann vergiss diesen Post schnell wieder... :Wink: 

----------

## kutte128

Hi,

nope, soweit ich scollen kann leider nichts was auf einen fehler hindeutet

----------

